# Awesome Crocodile talk !!



## snakefreak16 (Feb 11, 2015)

The Australian Herpetological Society has just announced that BOTH authors of "Biology and Evolution of Crocodylians? will be attending their book launch on 25/2/15 at the Sydney Mechanics? School of Arts ? Mitchell Theatre, 280 Pitt St, Sydney
Dave Kirshner will be giving the main talk on the night and has also now arranged for Gordon Grigg to fly in especially. Gordon will also be giving a presentation on the history and production of this landmark publication.
The book retails for $195, however, the AHS will be taking pre orders for the night and can offer the book for $150! That's the cheapest price anywhere, so contact them on FB or www.ahs.org.au if you would like a copy and have it signed by both Dave and Gordon on the night.
Please spread the word and ensure the night's a huge success!!!


----------

